
Show HN: How to talk about your “no-code” startup with potential investors - nashwa_alsharki
https://airdev.co/post/how-to-talk-about-your-no-code--startup-with-potential-investors-1541116661965x693372157635167200
======
nashwa_alsharki
I've helped tens of clients launch their startups in a matter of days at a
fraction of the cost because of a no-code programming language called
bubble.is.

I often get asked "what would investors say?" (and investors usually have
something to say about it) so I thought to share an article with you on how to
approach the topic. I think it's useful for anyone who launched/ is
considering to launch their startup on Bubble or other no-code platforms.

